# Li/ Els vaig donar les claus als pares



## gvergara

Hola amics:

Parlant de concordància i reforçaments dels pronoms... En castellà xilè és molt comú no fer la concordància dels objectes indirectes. Així, normalment diem
_*
Le* di las llaves* a mis padres*. _(en lloc de _*Les* di las llaves a mis padres_)

Això també passa en català? I em diguéssiu què passa en castellà espanyol, millor  Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo


----------



## Xiscomx

Jo ho diria com el títol del fil, tant en català com en espanyol:

Li/Els vago donar les claus las parespares.


----------



## gvergara

Em sap greu... ja vaig demanar a un moderador que canviï el títol, però es veu que encara no ha pogut fer-ho.


----------



## Xiscomx

I jo que al final del meu discurs volia afegir l’emoticona de la riallota i no he pogut perquè el programa d'emoticones no m’ho permet. També he avisat i… res de res. Voltros podeu incrustar les emoticones en els textos?


----------



## gvergara

Si


Xiscomx said:


> I jo que al final del meu discurs volia afegir l’emoticona de la riallota i no he pogut perquè el programa d'emoticones no m’ho permet. També he avisat i… res de res. Voltros podeu incrustar les emoticones en els textos?


Sí que puc. Mira . I volia afegir-hi un diable, però no n'hi ha cap.


----------



## Doraemon-

No, no passa. De fet no estic molt segur que en castellà estigui "acceptat" (a mi al menys em sona estrany, si m'equivoco m'ho fas saber): Li vaig donar les claus (a ell) / Els vaig donar les claus (a ells).
El que sí pot passar per exemple al català central, que fonològicament potser en algún cas ho podria recordar, és que quan es combinen els pronoms febles directe i indirecte, es pot fer una simplificació: Els les vaig donar (les claus, a ells)->Les hi vaig donar (l'indirecte es transforma en -hi i canvia de lloc). Això no ocorre en canvi en valencià, on sempre es manté la forma estricta (i normativa).


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> No, no passa. De fet no estic molt segur que en castellà estigui "acceptat" (a mi al menys em sona estrany, si m'equivoco m'ho fas saber)


Doraemon-:

No dic que estiguis equivocat, de fet, des del punt de vista de la gramàtica normativa no hi ha cap raó per reforçar el pronom indirecte plural _les_ mitjançant un pronom singular...  El que passa en castellà xilè és que nosaltres no pronunciem les esses finals com caldria, i més aviat les aspirem. Així, els estrangers a Xile, tenen moltes dificultats a sentir la diferència entre, par exemple,_ la casa _i _la*s *casa*s*,_ i crec que és per això queles xilens s'han acostumat a dir només _*Le *di las llaves a ellos_. No crec que això sigui així en castellà espanyol, ja que vosaltres marqueu clarament la essa final; tanmateix, no sé si això és comú en altres països. De qualsevol manera, això és un tòpic per un altre fòrum, però ja, ho he dit i què? 

Gonzal·lo


----------



## bleuboia

gvergara said:


> Així, els estrangers a Xile, tenen moltes dificultats a sentir la diferència entre, par exemple,_ la casa _i _la*s *casa*s*,_ i crec que és per això queles xilens s'han acostumat a dir només _*Le *di las llaves a ellos_.



Crec que diuen "les", però com no es pronuncia "s" abans d'un consonant, no se sent. Sé que a Bons Aires es llegeix "Las casas" com a "Laj casas".

En català, hi ha persones que diuen que la gent no diu "l'hi" sino "li", però cal dir "l'hi" (el+li) (en valencià crec que ès li'l). Es pronuncia igual. Estant dient "l'hi".


----------

